# booger



## Thomas1

Inspired by a recent thread of all-languages type about eye crust, I'd like to know what do you call a booger/bogey or snot (if your language goes that far in the differentaition) in your language? A literal transaltion into English, if possible, would also be appreciated. 

In Polish there are a few terms:
dziad - gaffer
baba - woman (it is an augmentatve)
koza - goat


Many thanks,
Tom


----------



## linguist786

I take it you mean the stuff that comes out from the nose? 

In *Gujarati* we call it:

gungu ("goon-goo", but with short "oo"s)


----------



## olivinha

Brazilian Portuguese = meleca
O


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

slina / слина 
(if it's more liquid like when you have a cold, then it  is usually in plural -> sline / слине)


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:
booger:鼻屎(bí shǐ)
snot:鼻涕(bí tì)
鼻:nose
屎:shit, waste
涕:tears(in Classical Chinese)


----------



## Estiben

My favorite in English is monkeys in the chimney.


----------



## 0stsee

In *Indonesian*:

the dry one(s) = upil (German Popel, or Mömmes)

the slimy one = ingus


Mark


----------



## elroy

We have two words in Palestinian Arabic:

مخاطة (_mkhaaTa_) - "standard" Palestinian
خنانة (_khnaane_) - Galilean

These two words are interchangeable and do not have any other literal meaning (not that I know of anyway). 

What an icky thread!


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*

boogeyman (ghost, phantom) = *mörkö*
snot = *räkä*

The vowels *ö* and *ä* in combination with the consonant *r* make the both words sound, in our ears, a bit disgusting.


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *snot *or sometimes *snottebellen* ('snot bubbles' )


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*

*snot:* sümük _(liquid)_
*booger: *tatak _(dried)
_
*Sümük *is officially accepted by TDK, but I have no idea on its origin. It somehow looks Turkic to me.

*Tatak* is not accepted by TDK, nor it is very popular. It is mostly known by the young people. There's a comic published weekly named tatak and a heavy metal band formed by a group of students from a well-known high school named after it.

Interestingly, a Turkish blogger goes into sümük and tatak in detail. He classifies these two kinds and groups into as basic tatak, iceberg tatak, Tony Hawk tatak, tatak shaped like Japan, innocent sümük, worker sümük etc.

Oh, well!


----------



## elpoderoso

Thomas1 said:


> Inspired by a recent thread of all-languages type about eye crust, I'd like to know what do you call a booger/bogey or snot (if your language goes that far in the differentaition) in your language? A literal transaltion into English, if possible, would also be appreciated.
> 
> In Polish there are a few terms:
> dziad - gaffer
> baba - woman (it is an augmentatve)
> koza - goat
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Tom


Hello Tom, isn't there a word like ''smarek'' which means snot in Polish.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

*muc* _(from Lat. mucus)_ = snot

In Swedish there are a couple of words: 

*snor* = snot (mostly fluid form)
*snorkråka* = literally "snot crow" 

 robbie


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*נזלת* (_nazelet_) - derived from the stem נ-ז-ל which generally means "to drip".

Slangy/colloquial terms:
*סמארק* (_smark_) - of Yiddish origin
*מוחטה* (_muhta_) - of Arabic origin


----------



## irene.acler

In Italian:

*mocco
sgnarocco--> *I don't know if this word is used only at a dialectal level (but I found it on the net); by the way, it's quite a negative word.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*In Spanish:*
Moco.

There are hundreds of euphemisms for that, but I guess that would need another thread...


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Booger(lol) - Kulangot


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian/Farsi:

booger: helm (pronounced HILM)


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks everyone. 


elroy said:


> [...]What an icky thread!


Sorry, Elroy, I am trying to see if there're any similarities/ common origins of "terms" from this part of languages. 



elpoderoso said:


> Hello Tom, isn't there a word like ''smarek'' which means snot in Polish.


Yes you’re right. I forgot about this one, thanks.  One correction has to be made, though, it spells _*smark*_. It is the slimy one as you said.



amikama said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> *נזלת* (_nazelet_) - derived from the stem נ-ז-ל which generally means "to drip".
> 
> Slangy/colloquial terms:
> *סמארק* (_smark_) - of Yiddish origin
> *מוחטה* (_muhta_) - of Arabic origin


Interesting. Since you say it comes from Yiddish I wonder if סמארק has Polish origin or Polish _smark_ was borrowed from Yidish/German.


Tom


----------



## JazzByChas

One of my favorites in English: "Nose nuggets"


----------



## Stéphane89

There are many French expressions referring to those stuffs coming out from the nose. I think the most common is: *des crottes de nez* (litterally _droppings of nose_).


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_muko_ or _mukaĵo_

By definition, this is the slimy, wet kind (= snot).  I've never seen an Esperanto word for "booger," though if I were in need of this word, I'd probably use _mukero _and then explain what I meant.


----------



## Nizo

In Hawaii, they typically use two words of Japanese origin:

booger = _hanakuso_
snot = _hanabata_


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

_muco _or very informally, used at least in Brazil, _ranho_.


----------



## olivinha

Another in Brazilian Portuguese: _tatu_ (armadillo).


----------



## la.briz

irene.acler said:


> In Italian:
> 
> *mocco*
> *sgnarocco--> *I don't know if this word is used only at a dialectal level (but I found it on the net); by the way, it's quite a negative word.


 
never heard of "sgnarocco"... I guess it's a regional term  in Milan's dialect it is also "nariggio"

other Italian terms could be: "muco" (more polite/medical term) or "catarro" (refers usually to the less liquid form)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *--- takony [the runny one] -- fika [the dry one]


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Dried nasal mucus (booger): *«Κακάδι»* [kaˈkaði] (neut.) or its diminutive *«κακαδάκι»* [kakaˈðaci] (neut.), with obscure etymology (possibly from the Late Byz. *«καρκάλλιν» karkállin* (neut.) < Byz. *«καρακάλλιον» karakállion* (neut.) < Lat. caracalla --> _type of Gallic cloak, cloak with hood_.


Mucus, snot: *«Μύξα»* [ˈmiksa] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«μύξᾱ» múksā* --> _discharge from the nose_ < Classical deponent v. *«μύσσομαι» mússŏmai* --> _to blow one's nose, snort_ (with obscure etymology).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*nudle* - noodle
*holub* - pigeon (dry)
*suchý z nosu* - dry from nose


----------



## Encolpius

*German*:  der Popel - the dry one    der Rotz - the runny one
*European Portuguese*: mamaco, burrié, 
*Czech*: šušeň (dry one)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: me-kuso(eye-shit)


----------

